# Rome Katanas Vs. Burton Genesis Bindings



## AJE45 (Jan 16, 2021)

Just picked up my new Rome National, was ready to throw on some 2020 Katana's to go with it that I found for a discount at a local board shop.... but a friend of mine rides Burton Genesis and was saying they are perfect for me because I'm 95% AM and FR with little to no park laps, I might take one or two at most. 

Anyone have any experience on both? 

Which would fit my board/riding style better, I know both are AM bindings, but I'm having a hard time deciding between the two without trying both... any input would be appreciated! 

FYI the year and price point for each:
2020 Rome Katanas $300
2021 Burton Genesis. $330


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You've chosen my favorite binding from each company, and I'd go Katanas hands down. There's not many match ups where I wouldn't vote Katana, and I'd run them on more of my boards if I wasn't so superficial and demand that the bindings also visually match the board as best as possible haha. 

If you rode more in the park I'd give the slight edge to the Genesis, but since you don't for me Katanas win. The comfort, the response, the adjustability, the footbed dampening, they're by far my most recommendable binding for everyone except a pure jib rat or AK steeps freeride bomber. Anyone in between will be able to adjust and set those bindings up to suit them, their riding, and their board perfectly. 

If you can't tell, Katana is my vote. But, you also can't go wrong with the Genesis at all, another very well riding and comfortable binding. Less adjustability is what limits them most in my mind.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katana. Done.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Do the katanas have a leg up on the new cartel x as well? Just curious. I know the genesis are higher on the list but that doesn't always mean much.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> Do the katanas have a leg up on the new cartel x as well? Just curious. I know the genesis are higher on the list but that doesn't always mean much.


I just sold my Cartel X because the reflex baseplate was damaging my topsheet when flexed hard. As far as how they rode I loved them, the hammock on the hiback works fantastically, really sucked the boot in and gripped well. New highback is definitely stiffer than the older one as well, response was great both heel to toe and of course reflex gives a nice smooth lateral feel. Ankle strap is stiffer than I'd like, would have swapped on genesis straps if I kept them. Overall I think I just prefer bindings with an adjustable heel cup and aluminium frame now. 

I replaced those Cartel Xs with the Nitro Team Pro bindings (black and gold matches the Dancehaul, I did say I was superficial!) and prefer the ride feel of those as well. Highback is softer than the cartels but cupped really nicely so wraps behind and follows your boot well with more than enough drive and support. Airbag dampening is so comfortable and supportive, toestrap is super simple and grippy. Ankle strap is beefy and supportive, wish I could adjust the position of it to sit a little higher but I just loosen it a click or 2 for the chair and don't notice it causing enough pressure during runs to be an issue. If I left it done up at riding tightness all day I'd have some instep issues from it. Mini disc and baseplate padding give it enough lateral play for me too. 

There really is a lot of great bindings out there, but if you told me I had to ride one binding for the rest of my life I'd choose Katanas. All the features Rome puts into their bindings really do work well, no gimmicks, and genuinely enhancing the whole riding experience. I have Targas I love as well, a binding that stiff and supportive shouldn't be that comfortable, but they are.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Wait, what was the issue with the reflex damaging the board? Any pictures?
That's super unfortunate...

Guess the go to for burton will continue to be Channel and EST bindings. I wonder if there's a way to protect the top sheet from the damage you experienced with the bindings.

I think angry has reviewed the nitros very highly as well. They look pretty solid overall. If I hadn't been lucky with the burtons on sale I might have looked elsewhere too.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> Wait, what was the issue with the reflex damaging the board? Any pictures?
> That's super unfortunate...


















I've had marks from Reflex when I used them years ago, first time it's done real damage, divot with a crack through the middle of it. Only used EST the past few years. I'm fairly certain it happened while getting the pic I used in the Dancehaul review, just tweaking the nose grab and I definitely heard a noise. I flex a lot more into the tip and tail now than years ago so I guess that's the price hah, or maybe this topsheet isn't very durable, in either case made me swap bindings. Nitros are nicely padded so no issues. 

I don't think it's a common issue with Reflex but I had heard of it happening to others before.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The answer to Katana vs. *_* is usually gonna be Katana, unless you need ultra precise stiff response for freeride or something really flexible and tweakable for park, and even in those cases Katanas do a good job.

I'm gradually replacing all of my bindings with Katanas except for a set of Cleavers which are growing on me too. The only thing that I'd change on them is the washer that holds the ankle straps on has two teeth in it that can get worn down and slip, making the ankle strap gradually loosen over a few days. But it's never been so bad that I've lost a strap and Rome will send you free replacements too.

I like the EST versions of Burton bindings way better than the reflex. I've had the same problems with topsheet damage that Phedder has with some reflex Malavitas, and the base on those bindings was just too soft for my taste. Very comfortable though.


----------



## AJE45 (Jan 16, 2021)

Phedder said:


> You've chosen my favorite binding from each company, and I'd go Katanas hands down. There's not many match ups where I wouldn't vote Katana, and I'd run them on more of my boards if I wasn't so superficial and demand that the bindings also visually match the board as best as possible haha.
> 
> If you rode more in the park I'd give the slight edge to the Genesis, but since you don't for me Katanas win. The comfort, the response, the adjustability, the footbed dampening, they're by far my most recommendable binding for everyone except a pure jib rat or AK steeps freeride bomber. Anyone in between will be able to adjust and set those bindings up to suit them, their riding, and their board perfectly.
> 
> If you can't tell, Katana is my vote. But, you also can't go wrong with the Genesis at all, another very well riding and comfortable binding. Less adjustability is what limits them most in my mind.


Yeah the Genesis are really nice, and i've strapped them into my boots and they feel soft underfoot for sure, I've never strapped into Katana's but they just seem like a more solid binding too, I feel like Katana's just have an all around positive vibe around them and how versatile they are. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## AJE45 (Jan 16, 2021)

drblast said:


> The answer to Katana vs. *_* is usually gonna be Katana, unless you need ultra precise stiff response for freeride or something really flexible and tweakable for park, and even in those cases Katanas do a good job.
> 
> I'm gradually replacing all of my bindings with Katanas except for a set of Cleavers which are growing on me too. The only thing that I'd change on them is the washer that holds the ankle straps on has two teeth in it that can get worn down and slip, making the ankle strap gradually loosen over a few days. But it's never been so bad that I've lost a strap and Rome will send you free replacements too.
> 
> I like the EST versions of Burton bindings way better than the reflex. I've had the same problems with topsheet damage that Phedder has with some reflex Malavitas, and the base on those bindings was just too soft for my taste. Very comfortable though.


Yeah i don't need anything specialized, i'm a true weekend warrior AM rider looking to purchase a solid binding to strap into, I was going Katana because it seems to be Rome's more advanced binding which is what i'm looking for cause i do like charging and carving a lot along with riding in the trees, I also like knowing i'm pairing up a Rome binding with Rome board because i know even though they do make those bindings to ride any brand, they are built around how their boards ride too.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

drblast said:


> The answer to Katana vs. *_* is usually gonna be Katana, unless you need ultra precise stiff response for freeride or something really flexible and tweakable for park, and even in those cases Katanas do a good job.
> 
> I'm gradually replacing all of my bindings with Katanas except for a set of Cleavers which are growing on me too. The only thing that I'd change on them is the washer that holds the ankle straps on has two teeth in it that can get worn down and slip, making the ankle strap gradually loosen over a few days. But it's never been so bad that I've lost a strap and Rome will send you free replacements too.
> 
> I like the EST versions of Burton bindings way better than the reflex. I've had the same problems with topsheet damage that Phedder has with some reflex Malavitas, and the base on those bindings was just too soft for my taste. Very comfortable though.


So I just spent a week riding Targas and Malavitas. I’m a flow guy so still trying to get past swearing at the straps when trying to strap in standing up. But the Malas are soooo comfy. That high back is the shit. Like the Targas too. Very comfortable and responsive but that toe strap is a pita. Seems I couldn’t get it tight enough to handle high speed carving and the chatter that comes with my progressing skills. Any tweaks to help?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> So I just spent a week riding Targas and Malavitas. I’m a flow guy so still trying to get past swearing at the straps when trying to strap in standing up. But the Malas are soooo comfy. That high back is the shit. Like the Targas too. Very comfortable and responsive but that toe strap is a pita. Seems I couldn’t get it tight enough to handle high speed carving and the chatter that comes with my progressing skills. Any tweaks to help?


Which toe strap is it? If it's the softer one before the auxgrip one came out I had great luck moving it a cm or two toward the top of my foot. Most of the pressure at that point is downward, not pushing your boot back. That really locks the boot down.

If it's auxgrip then I do something similar but it's less extreme because that has two solid pieces across instead of one.

The auxgrip straps seem to be really sensitive to length adjustments, so if that's not dialed in try adjusting it in or out a click at a time until it feels right.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> So I just spent a week riding Targas and Malavitas. I’m a flow guy so still trying to get past swearing at the straps when trying to strap in standing up. But the Malas are soooo comfy. That high back is the shit. Like the Targas too. Very comfortable and responsive but that toe strap is a pita. Seems I couldn’t get it tight enough to handle high speed carving and the chatter that comes with my progressing skills. Any tweaks to help?


If you like the malas, wait till you try the cartel x.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

drblast said:


> Which toe strap is it? If it's the softer one before the auxgrip one came out I had great luck moving it a cm or two toward the top of my foot. Most of the pressure at that point is downward, not pushing your boot back. That really locks the boot down.
> 
> If it's auxgrip then I do something similar but it's less extreme because that has two solid pieces across instead of one.
> 
> The auxgrip straps seem to be really sensitive to length adjustments, so if that's not dialed in try adjusting it in or out a click at a time until it feels right.


Thanks. That’s kinda what I started doing but figured it out late. It wasn’t centered right either so it took a few days to dial in. It is the older version.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Burton Genesis est = the best bindings ever made.

There. I said it.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Katanas rule, they are soft on your feet due to the strap mounts being outside the chassis providing a more lateral strap angle than other bindings. 
A good hack for the rubber stretchy strap that holds the top strap open is to keep the front one without tension so you can swap it to the back binding when the back one starts to get cracks in it. You don't need your front strap open because you rarely need to strap in to it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Burton Genesis est = the best bindings ever made.
> 
> There. I said it.


Have yet to ride the genesis


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Genesis X EST with the springboard are magic.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Katanas are awesome bindings and super comfortable. However mine have an issue where the baseplate will not lock in place which is frustrating but doesn’t seem to effect my riding.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

drblast said:


> Genesis X EST with the springboard are magic.


Can you explain the springboard? I've looked it up and don't quite get it.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> Can you explain the springboard? I've looked it up and don't quite get it.


It's an inverted U shaped piece of carbon-something instead of foam, and it's thin and springy. Nothing but air underneath. 

Imagine instead of sneakers you walk around on little trampolines and that's an exaggeration of the feeling.

If you like how camber springs out of turns this is the same idea but applied to bindings. If Burton had it on bindings that weren't almost $500 I'd probably be riding Burton stuff exclusively.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> It's an inverted U shaped piece of carbon-something instead of foam, and it's thin and springy. Nothing but air underneath.
> 
> Imagine instead of sneakers you walk around on little trampolines and that's an exaggeration of the feeling.
> 
> If you like how camber springs out of turns this is the same idea but applied to bindings. If Burton had it on bindings that weren't almost $500 I'd probably be riding Burton stuff exclusively.


Also, it's spring BED, not spring board 

And yeah i have them on Diodes and Gen X. They're amazing, but man those bindings ain't cheap.... i'd rather tradeoff save the coin and just get regular Genesis with the normal footbed.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That's pretty cool. So it's basically like built in suspension of sorts?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> That's pretty cool. So it's basically like built in suspension of sorts?


Yeah you can say it's some sort of suspension. It's not really springs, it's a flexible plate mounted on little posts around the outer edges of the plate... so there's a feeling of having nothing under the feet but it will still rebound and give you some feeling of energy return.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You can see it best here. See how it looks like there's nothing underneath the footbed? It's because there's literally nothing underneath the footbed 🙃
Imagine Bent Metal Drive Plates but only supported at the edges. Put these guys on a Custom X and you're guaranteed to have a good time. It's one of a few times I demo'd something that I really didn't want to give it back - it's a very different space-age feel.


----------



## devanbumstead (Feb 17, 2021)

For what it’s worth, I did lots of research a couple years back and was highly considering the Genesis. I went with the Katana and I love them! I have big feet (size 13) and just wish the straps were a tad longer. But other than that, the adjustability is amazing. Super responsive.


----------

